# Lemon skunk



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 30, 2009)

anybody experience with greenhouse lemon skunk?


----------



## 84VW (Jan 30, 2009)

yumyum is growing it right now and has a journal on it, just misspelled it...i believe it says lemon skink


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 30, 2009)

*Yes, I misspelled it  didn't catch it till the thread was already posted .

What are your questions? I will take a stab at em' my journal is in my sig, I have 2 Lemon Skunks going right now in full bloom...
*
*
EDIT: pics #4, 6 and 8 are the LS the one in 8 is one that I topped - page 4 all the way at the bottom (last post on page 4) they have grown since that pic + I just fed them their "Hard Flowering" nutes last night. I will take a recent pic and post it here on this thread when the light comes on*


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 30, 2009)

how tall did you start flowering?and how tall did it end up?and hey!bubble your girls are some of the finest i've ever seen!


----------



## hashplant420 (Jan 30, 2009)

im growing a lemon skunk for the 2nd go. i learned alot from the first gro though


----------



## 84VW (Jan 30, 2009)

what did you learn?  share with the class 

i wouldnt mind knowing a few things before i pop my lemon skunk


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 30, 2009)

*I vegged for a month. I will post pictures in a couple... 

hashplant do you have pics? I am curious. They are growing nicley for me and have not run into any problems *


----------



## hashplant420 (Jan 30, 2009)

somewere  mine was crap it was really badly damaged buy the time i harvested.but my clone i took is taking off good she got 2 main colas that are the same hight right know . i was thinkng of doin some sort of lst to them but i might let them grow straight up.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 31, 2009)

*Pics  1-4 is the one that I topped 5-9 the one I didn't  I am not going to top next time, the one I didn't top has always been the one I took close - up's from when she was a :baby: (in my journal) I wish I was ready to pull a clone but * *anyway, **the last pic is of me in between the ladies* *(I was foundling them )
I am 6'2, so kinda gives you a idea.

They will be 8 weeks (from seed) on the 1st

Hope this helps a little 

All organic btw....* 

*EDIT: I will probably veg for another week or two on my next grow* :hubba:


----------



## hashplant420 (Jan 31, 2009)

there looking good man kepp on fondling them..they seem to like it


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 31, 2009)

Keep coming.like information.gives me a head start.I grow in water,so there'll be differences.but i'll bend to meet my needs.are they heavy feeders?or do you go easy on your fertilizer regemin?


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey bubblegum.Which of the two yielded better?Topped vs. untopped?On your lemon lovelies.Planted 2 both sprouted,very vibrant strain.Planted 2 Wonder Woman fems also,both sprouted,1 just gave up after about 5 days.the one thats left fell over a few days ago.But put a few stakes on sides to help if she falls again.Seems fine,growing.But nothing like the lemon sisters.


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Feb 27, 2009)

*The one that I did not top was doing the best by far. I was not able to let them finish, they got pregnant so I had to pull the plug 2 weeks early. Are all your beans fem'd? I learned a pretty rough lesson my whole grow was fem'd and idk if they ALL hermied (this is what I think happened) or if just 1 hermied and pollinated  I don't know how to tell that but, after all  my trimming and inspecting I am guessing they where ALL he/shes 

I got 2 oz. of both the LS but, I only took what I wanted and threw the rest into the hash pile...*


----------



## luhK (Feb 27, 2009)

*
Lemon Skunk by Jordan of the Islands =**
very Good !


*I do not know that of GHS, I am not 1 amateur ghs, but that of Jordan is very well. That remains 1 skunk In the same spirit (lemon) in + powerful it there with the Citrus-Skunk. That is 1 Citral X Skunk but one finds with the same name Calif.Orange X Skunk. Who are + powerful that the lemon...

nice plant yumyumbubblegum 

:ciao:


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Feb 28, 2009)

i sure hope these aren't hermie.they got their first dose of sodium earlier today.16 days old,gave em about 5 hours under 250w hps.did you c any male flowers on the lemons?could any of the others have shed a male flower here or there?grasping at straws.


----------

